# Could timing chain cause oil leaking?



## guoheng (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a 1995 Altima with 86K miles. I have told that I should never need to replace the timing chain. Today I took the car to a mechanic to change engineer oil. He showed me that the oil is leaking. And he told me to fix the oil leaking, I need to replace the whole timing chain kit. The cost is $1,300. I don't understand how timing chain can cause oil leaking? Do I really need to replace the whole timing chain?

Thanks for any suggestion


----------

